# My dog loves his sandpit...



## dintony (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok so we built it for the human kids.... but the Kannicky acted like we built it soley for him...


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 27, 2008)

I think he just likes the soft dirt to dig in!
does he sleep in it?
that would be a funny sit to see!:lol::lol:


----------



## Shonfield (Apr 27, 2008)

looks like hes having fun
cute dog


----------



## dintony (Apr 27, 2008)

Everytime the kids got bored of burying him he slowly edged his way back in between them


----------



## kakariki (Apr 27, 2008)

I LOVE your pooch! He is gorgeous!!! He also obviously thinks he IS a kid. I have to say there is something about the Danes isn;t there. Our boy is a cross but has a lot of Dane personality, so I'm told. Like being in the middle as in your boy. What's his age?


----------



## dintony (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes they certainly like being in the middle. 

My boy is nearly 11 months old. 

When I first bought him home my hubby said "*** is that thing??" 

He now loves him just as much as I do. lol


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 28, 2008)

Dint how the hell did you get away with bringing that goliath of a pup home i hid my sons staffy cross for 4 days from hubby we all needed to build up the courage to tell him 'WE GOT ANOTHER DOG ' but he fell in love with him so it turned out ok ..............i seem to do that to him alot if i want a pet i dont ask i just get and wean him on to that fact we now own a new one lol


----------



## bredli_lover (Apr 28, 2008)

awwww hes so gorgeous!


----------



## sigridshurte (Apr 28, 2008)

just a big puppy!


----------



## Harley (Apr 28, 2008)

is there Great Dane in him:??


----------



## dintony (Apr 28, 2008)

A bit .....


----------



## =bECS= (Apr 28, 2008)

bahahahaha, id say alot more than a bit, ur just being modest din


----------



## deadflesh (Apr 28, 2008)

Harley said:


> is there Great Dane in him:??



What other breed?
Lol.

Only a Great Dane can look like that!

Gorgeous dog... or should I say Puppy?


----------



## venus (Apr 29, 2008)

Gorgeous Harlequin.


----------



## wood_nymph (Apr 29, 2008)

sandpits are great for dogs i know a few people with them/ build him his own little one and hide food in the sand like pigs ears bones ect it'll keep him entertained for hours


----------



## sezza (Apr 29, 2008)

what a gorgeous dog! And kudos on the name!!


----------



## callith (Apr 29, 2008)

haha, love the dog


----------



## Chilali (Apr 29, 2008)

Our dog is the same we had to buy him a clam shell sandpit just for his use only lol
he now digs holes and digs up bones etc in it


----------



## Homebrand91 (Apr 29, 2008)

I have a pot outside that used to have a bush in it. The dirt is still in there and my dog sleeps all curled up in it.


----------



## dintony (May 2, 2008)

LOL Homebrand.... Obviously your puppy isn't a great dane!


----------



## Brianna (May 2, 2008)

Beautiful dog! Our dogs use the sandpit too... and the slippery dip! People get a shock when they come over to visit and they look over the back gate and see a German Shepherd sliding down a slippery dip to come and investigate! They slide down standing up on all fours, I think they just figure that it is easier than turning around and going down the stairs!


----------



## daniel1234 (May 2, 2008)

My girl (Rotty X Boarder Collie) loves just lying in ours (pit has a tonne of sand in it). Our boy (black Kelpie) doesnt care for it at all although loves to dig every where else Bloody dog - But we love him.


----------



## Tatelina (May 3, 2008)

Naw...gotta love danes. Very cute.


----------



## daniel1234 (May 8, 2008)

*Yeh*

Yeh Danes are great, but i still love the ones I'm with. There like your kids - well our pets come pretty close anyway.


----------



## Fossilman (May 8, 2008)

A guy in my street used to surf with his west highland terrier on the front of the board lol


----------

